# New kitten - when given treats, hisses/growls. Why?



## david000 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've had cats all my life and my to my knowledge the males all did this.

I have 1 male adult cat, and 1 male kitten (11weeks), they both get along together great!

The question I wonder is why is it that sometimes when you feed a kitten they growl/hiss? Is it because it thinks it's brothers/sisters will try to take it off them so they try defend their food?

They usually do grow out of it, right? It's not the greatest feeling getting clawed when you're only trying to give him a treat lol. (treats are only like small pieces of chicken or meat, not adult cat treats or anythinng yet)


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont know for sure but probably guarding the treat like a dog would a bone.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

My normally laid-back kitten can still sometimes be heard to growl menacingly when given a particularly choice food treat. He does it a lot less than he did so I think it's a guarding phase some kits go through.


----------

